# Amp? to Sub?



## SAVY94 (Jul 11, 2012)

LANZAR MAX SERIES MAXP124D 1,600 WATT 12" DUAL VOICE COIL CAR STEREO SUBWOOFER with 1501-2000W peak and 501-750W RMS.....what brand and size amp do i need?


----------



## bahee (Jul 10, 2012)

hi i have a shrwood audio vedio receiver rvd 6095 it has 5 ch out put i want to modify this receiver as 5.1 ch out put how can i modify pl give your valuable answar


----------

